# Hcpcs j2001



## janeediehl (Apr 10, 2013)

When can the Lidocaine injection code be used in the UC setting?  We have doctors check the Lidocaine when they do other injections (Rocephin as one example) on their charge sheet and we are not sure if we should also be billing for the Lidocaine as well.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 10, 2013)

janeediehl said:


> When can the Lidocaine injection code be used in the UC setting?  We have doctors check the Lidocaine when they do other injections (Rocephin as one example) on their charge sheet and we are not sure if we should also be billing for the Lidocaine as well.



J2001 is administered via *intravenous infusion*. The "caine" drugs are bundled into the injection.


----------

